# Surrond sound speakers recommendation



## vontala (Feb 24, 2010)

I have Martin Logan preface towers for front left and right and martin logan frisco i for center channel
can you plz recommend good surrond sound spealers for the back


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Captain, welcome to HomeTheaterShack.
Given that Prefaces have been recently discontinued, I would look for a matching pair of Prefaces to use for Surround duty. The Magnolia A/V's in Best Buy have been heavily discounting Prefaces recently and hopefully you can find a pair in your area.

Other choices that would work well on the used market include: Montage and Mosaic.
Another choice would be to upgrade your Front Speakers and move them to the Surround Channel.
Martin Logan's Electrostatic Speakers are truly special and I believe the Source is being blown out by Magnolia as well. While the ATF Driver in the Prefaces are excellent, there really is something magical to Electrostats.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Captain, welcome to HomeTheaterShack.
> Given that Prefaces have been recently discontinued, I would look for a matching pair of Prefaces to use for Surround duty. The Magnolia A/V's in Best Buy have been heavily discounting Prefaces recently and hopefully you can find a pair in your area.
> 
> ...


JJ is spot on. You ideally want Prefaces. However if you must have something aesthetic and the Martin's don't fill the bill check out the KEF 2000 series. I've had 4 in my setup for over a year and love them and they've worked fine with Infinity Beta's and my RB kits. So they do play well with others.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## vontala (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks jack I baught these Prefaces in Bestbuy only they don't have one more pair and i don't want these towwers again in the back need some sort of book sheleves my receiver is Onkyo TX-NR807
Does SVS MB-01 work with these speakers


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The SVS's would certainly work as Surrounds. Ideally, you should use the same high frequency transducer for all channels in a HT. This is why I initially recommended Martin Logans that feature the same ATF driver that is in your Preface. (Montage, Mosaic)

Martin Logan just announced the Motion Series which start at 199 Dollars a Pair and feature a transducer far closer to your Prefaces than the SVS would be. In all honesty, that is the direction I would go and the 199 Dollar ones are Bookshelf sized.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vontala (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks jack For your Valuble information i will definately think about it


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think the Motion Series are a Slam Dunk for you. The HF transducer is far closer in Design than the SVS. And almost the exact same price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vontala (Feb 24, 2010)

Jack I went through Motion Series 2 But they are mentioning that these speakers use Tweeter not ATF Transducer does that make any difference


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Tweeter they use is pretty unconventional and is definitely closer to the ATF: http://www.martinlogan.com/motionSeries/index.php#foldedmotion
Cheers,
JJ


----------

